# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ναυάγιο του MAHARLIKA  II στις Φιλλιπίνες

## a.molos

6835812939_4c4bf1952b_z.jpgmv maharlika 2.jpgΜΑΗΑRLIKA II.jpgΝέο ναυάγιο στις πολύπαθες Φιλλίπινες, με 70 αγνοούμενους σε σύνολο 84 επιβαινόντων. Η είδηση απο το http://www.ibtimes.com, και πολλές φωτογραφίες απο το google-flickr, καθώς το 31 ετών σκαρί ήταν το πρώτο ferry που κατασκευάστηκε στις Φιλλιπίνες. Βλέποντας τις φωτό, βλέπουμε και την τραγική κατάσταση των πλοίων που ταξιδευουν σε αυτές τις περιοχές.

----------

